#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Bitcoin price value has lost by 40% in the last two weeks

## Bhavya

Bitcoin is in the mid of a shocking price drop, dropping prices as low as $3,520 in current days and wiping out all gains from coins obtained this year. As of press time, the price was hovering about $3,900, a coarsely 40 % drop from two weeks ago. This is the worst price drop since April 2013. Here you can find more detail about this bitcoin price drop.

----------

